# MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis



## el-roberto (9. September 2010)

Hallo Leute!
Wir haben Ende September auf der Julia gebucht.
Hab grad mit der Besitzerin telefoniert und musste danach erstmal schlucken...:r

Im Sommer bis Ende August kostet die Ausfahrt (dank SuperSommerAngebot) 65€ (meiner Meinung nach schon recht teuer) inklusive Mittag, Frühstück, Leihangel und Köder.
Ab September kostet die Ausfahrt 70€ pro Nase, man bezahlt außerdem noch 8€ für Mittag und Frühstück und 11€ für die Leihangel. Das sind 89€, also 24 € mehr als im Sommer.
Für mich vielleicht weniger das Problem, da ich mein eigenes Gerät mitbringe aber meine Kollegen müssten sich was ausleihen.
Ich finde, dass 89€ schon echt nach Abzocke riechen was meint ihr?

Wir werden die Tour zwar auf jeden Fall machen aber ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich da mehr fange, als wenn ich drei Mal mit nem anderen Kutter rausfahre...
Ich werd hier auf jeden Fall berichten.

Ich will auch keinen Rufmord oder Sonstiges begehen oder die Yacht schlecht reden, bin nur etwas schockiert von dem hohen Preis.


----------



## Hybrid (9. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Dann bleib doch einfach zuhause, den Rest regelt der Markt...


----------



## guifri (9. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Preis ist hoch, aber wenn man davon leben will, versuch mal die Einnahmen in Relation zu den Ausgaben (Kosten für´s Boot, Instandhaltung, Sprit, Liegeplatz, Umsatzsteuer, Einkommensteuer, Rücklagen, Altersvorsorge und und und zu setzen...

Reich wird man davon als Eigner bestimmt nicht.


----------



## shorty 38 (9. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Für 77,- EUR kanst du den ganzen Tag angeln, essen und auf dem Schiff übernachten. Die Leistungen sind wirklich gut auf der MS SEHO in Heiligenhafen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Ich würde es als Eigner für den Preis nicht machen. Und wenn du dich abgezockt fühlst solltest du zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## el-roberto (9. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

naja ich finds halt nur echt komisch, dass man vom einen auf den anderen tag 24€ mehr verlangt, ohne mehr zu leisten. und wenn man die auslastung von denen mal verfolgt hat dann merkt man, dass jetzt auch nicht viel weniger buchungen als im sommer getätigt worden sind. naja wenn ich ans gelbe riff denke, dann ist der preis ja noch in ordnung. ich will nur hoffen, dass fischmäßig auch noch bisschen was los ist.


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Schau dir mal andere Preise an. Hotel z.B.
Bis zum 22.12. billig, dann bis nach Neujahr plötzlich 50% mehr usw....
So ist das auch mit den Schiffen: Sommerpreis für die Turis - und wenn die Saison interessant wird, dann klettern die Preise. So geht das Geschäft. Trotztdem werden die Bootseigner kaum reich dabei.
Gruß


----------



## gerihecht (10. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Moin aus Hamburg
Ich glaube das der Preis in Ordnung ist!!!!
Wenn man bedenkt das es ja ein kleiner Kutter ist wo man mit max.15 Angler entspannt angeln kann und noch einen Top Kapitän zu Seite hat ist das i.O
Vergessen sollten wir nicht das eine lange Zeit kein oder wenig  Fisch da war und bestimmt viele Angler deshalb weggeblieben sind.
War für die Eigner bestimmt nicht schön.
Wenn die Preise jetzt angezogen haben weil wieder mehr Fisch da ist und die Eigner versuchen ihre Verluste zu begrenzen kann ich es gut Verstehen.
Ich hoffe auf eine schnelle Erholung der Fischbestände es währe schön für uns Angler aber auch der Kutter-Eigner.
                                        Gruß Gerd


----------



## marv3108 (10. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Max. 12 Angler nimmt er mit. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass er meistens, wenn das Wetter es zulässt, über die 12 sm hinaus fährt, geht das in Ordung. 

Ich mache 2 mal im Jahr ein Charter und fahre zwischendurch nochmal. Einmal ohne Fisch geblieben. Da hat aber das Wetter auch nicht mitgespielt. Sicher, so ein Schneidertag kann teuer sein. 

16.10. gehts wieder hoch #6


----------



## Frank 77 (10. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass man nicht mit einem langsamen Schaukelschiffchen unterweges ist! Bei solchen Yachten fließt nunmal auch wesentlich mehr Brennstoff durch die Motoren, als bei "normalen" Fischkuttern! Das erhöht eben auch die Betreibskosten.

Schlussfolgerung daraus ist in der Regel wesentlich längere Angelzeit...........#h




PS: In DK zahlt man, um auf's Riff zu kommen, mal freundliche 115,00 Euro für einen 12 Personen Boot am Tag!!!


----------



## Hechtpeter (10. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

PS: In DK zahlt man, um auf's Riff zu kommen, mal freundliche 115,00 Euro für einen 12 Personen Boot am Tag!!! [/QUOTE]


übrigens ohne frühstück, Mittagessen oder Übernachtung...


----------



## HD4ever (10. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

mir wäre das definitiv zu teuer !
klar müssen die Kollegen davon Leben und so ein Unterhalt eines Bootes ist ja auch nicht billig ...
wem es zu teuer ist, der fährt halt nicht mit |rolleyes


----------



## el-roberto (27. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Moin,
waren am WE oben und sind rausgefahren. nach 1 1/2 stunden ging es dann aber wieder zurück in den hafen aufgrund von  windstärke 6. wir bekamen den vollen fahrpreis inklusive anzahlung zurück und frühstück ging aufs haus...mehr als fair und als abzocker kam der eigner auch nicht rüber, er war sehr nett. meine verwunderung über den hohen preis hat sich übrigens auch erledigt, hab die jan cux rausfahren sehen... die stehen da ja echt dicht an dicht wie die ölsardinen also für mich wär dat nix...auf der julia hingegen hat man mit 12 leuten mehr als genügend platz


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. September 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Moin Moin el-roberto.........


siehst du, erst mal mit dem Gerd rausfahren........dann vergleichen und sich dann evtl. ein Urteil erlauben...........


Fahrpreis zurück, wo bekommst du das noch? #c Gerd und seine Truppe sind voll OK und geben sich unheimlich Mühe, sind beim gaffen behilflich u.s.w..
Du solltest bei deiner Rechnung auch nochmal bedenken, was, wie schon von einige anderen gesagt wurde, solch eine Yacht im Unterhalt u.s.w. kostet. Und man fährt bestimmt nicht mit irgend einen "umgebauten" Fischkutter raus........|rolleyes (soll nicht negativ auf die anderen Anbieter umgelegt werden)
Generell, entweder man akzeptiert das und zahlt den für mich angemessenen Preis, oder man bleibt halt weg und fährt woanders!!

(Moin Moin Gerd und Crew, wir sehen uns in knapp 3 Wochen!!!) #6#6#6


----------



## BIG T. (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Hallöchen!
also wenn man das Gejammer hier so hört, werden einem doch glatt die Äuglein feucht!:c Ich denke mal wenn das soooo schwierig wäre und sooo ein Kampf seinen Angelkutter zu finanzieren und nix dabei übrig bleiben würde, dann würd's wohl keiner machen! |uhoh: Zumindest glaube ich nicht das jemand gezwungen wird! Von Mitleid mit den Bootseignern bin ich auf jeden Fall weit entfernt, die kommen schon auf ihren Schnitt! Habe zumindest noch nie eine Absage bekommen weil sich zuwenige Angler angemeldet haben, geschweige denn einen halbvollen Angelkutter rausfahren sehen und ich habe auch noch keinen Kapitän nach Feierabend zu Fuß nach Hause gehen sehen...! Aber schön wenn einige Crews so gut sind, dass sie hier ihren eigenen Fanclub haben. Für gute Qualität und guten Service kann man eben auch entsprechendes Geld verlangen, ist völlig legitim - Und wenn man dann noch links und rechts 3 Meter Platz hat ist das Supi-end-geil! Aber eine simple Nachfrage von El-Roberto nach der Berechtigung für einen Preis, muss ja nicht gleich einen solchen Sturm der Entrüstung auslösen - Oder fühlen sich hier gerade irgendwelche Eigner ertappt? Man sollte nicht immer gleich so hochfahren nur weil jemand mal 'ne Frage stellt! Angeln soll doch den Blutdruck schonen...#d
Einen ganz wunderschönen Sonntag wünscht
T.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*



BIG T. schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> also wenn man das Gejammer hier so hört, werden einem doch glatt die Äuglein feucht!:c Ich denke mal wenn das soooo schwierig wäre und sooo ein Kampf seinen Angelkutter zu finanzieren und nix dabei übrig bleiben würde, dann würd's wohl keiner machen! |uhoh: Zumindest glaube ich nicht das jemand gezwungen wird! Von Mitleid mit den Bootseignern bin ich auf jeden Fall weit entfernt, die kommen schon auf ihren Schnitt! Habe zumindest noch nie eine Absage bekommen weil sich zuwenige Angler angemeldet haben, geschweige denn einen halbvollen Angelkutter rausfahren sehen und ich habe auch noch keinen Kapitän nach Feierabend zu Fuß nach Hause gehen sehen...! Aber schön wenn einige Crews so gut sind, dass sie hier ihren eigenen Fanclub haben. Für gute Qualität und guten Service kann man eben auch entsprechendes Geld verlangen, ist völlig legitim - Und wenn man dann noch links und rechts 3 Meter Platz hat ist das Supi-end-geil! Aber eine simple Nachfrage von El-Roberto nach der Berechtigung für einen Preis, muss ja nicht gleich einen solchen Sturm der Entrüstung auslösen - Oder fühlen sich hier gerade irgendwelche Eigner ertappt? Man sollte nicht immer gleich so hochfahren nur weil jemand mal 'ne Frage stellt! Angeln soll doch den Blutdruck schonen...#d
> Einen ganz wunderschönen Sonntag wünscht
> T.


 
hm...ich weiss zwar nicht, wer hier jammert und wen du "ansprichst", es wurden halt nur die Kosten und der Service ins Verhältnis zu einem "normalen" Kutter gesetzt.......wie schon gesagt, erstmal mit rausfahren und dann evtl. vergleichen...wie der Kollege ja danach auch geschrieben hat und wem's nicht passt...........

Und Aussagen, wie "hochfahren, ertappt und Blutdruck etc".....#d...........sollte man mal an der Wortwahl arbeiten......passt nicht so richtig, jedenfalls habe ich kein "verärgertes" Posting gelesen....


----------



## jannisO (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

auch wenn ich mit der Julia noch nicht draußen war, so würde ich Rolf seine Worte bis auf weiteres unterstützen.
Hoffe jedoch mir bald mal ein eigenes Bild von ihr machen zu können, sofern es mir endlich mal gelingt aus meinen Kreis jemanden zu finden welcher mit kommt.


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*



> sofern es mir endlich mal gelingt aus meinen Kreis jemanden zu finden welcher mit kommt.


 
Brauchst doch nur nen Ton zu sagen du Esel #h .


----------



## jannisO (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

echt.
na quatschen wa nach her am Wehr drüber


----------



## Accu 31 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Moin, 
ein Golfspieler fragt auch nicht was der Ball kostet, den er gerade im Modderloch versenkt hat,Angelfahrten sind immer auf Wetter und Käpn angewiesen, Schneidertage inclusive, Angeln ist nun mal ein Hobby, und das kostet Geld... Das der Käpn nach der Saison so anzieht sollte man doch mal hinterfragen warum diese Preiserhöhung ???#d


----------



## Blechkate (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Hallo,

das war doch keine Preiserhöhung, das Sommer Sonderangebot war zu Ende. Jetzt gilt wieder der normale Tarif.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*



el-roberto schrieb:


> Moin,
> waren am WE oben und sind rausgefahren. nach 1 1/2 stunden ging es dann aber wieder zurück in den hafen aufgrund von windstärke 6. wir bekamen den vollen fahrpreis inklusive anzahlung zurück und frühstück ging aufs haus...mehr als fair und als abzocker kam der eigner auch nicht rüber, er war sehr nett. meine verwunderung über den hohen preis hat sich übrigens auch erledigt, hab die jan cux rausfahren sehen... die stehen da ja echt dicht an dicht wie die ölsardinen also für mich wär dat nix...auf der julia hingegen hat man mit 12 leuten mehr als genügend platz


 
Seh ich auch so.

Komfort kostet eben auch etwas.
mit 12 Leute an Board oder mit 50 an Board ist schon ein Unterschied. 
Kann man weiter ausschweifen.... Bei 50 Leuten sind mehr Besoffene als bei 12 Leuten wo der Käpten besser aufpassen kann....
usw.


----------



## Pilke (5. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Der letzte Beitrag zu dem Thema ist zwar schon eine ganze Weile her aber ich muss dennoch meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren relgelmäßig mit der Julia raus und am Anfang war ich auch etwas über den Preis erschrocken. Aber inzwischen muss ich sagen, dass eine Ausfahrt mit Gerd jeden einzelnen Teuro wert ist. Es macht ganz einfach riesigen Spaß und gefangen habe ich bisher auch immer. Es ist einfach eine ganz andere Qualität mit so einer Hochseeyacht zum Angeln rauszufahren. Jeder Einzelne hat mehr Platz und der Service ist auch super.

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein ganz dickes Lob an Gerd und Horst!! Macht weiter so!!
Ich hoffe ihr lest das!
In 2 Wochen kommen wir wieder...kanns schon wieder kaum erwarten! #a

Viel Petri an alle!!

Gruß aus Hamburg

Ps. die 65€ sind ein Sommerangebot (gibts also nur von Juni-August)aber das wurde glaube ich schon gesagt...


----------



## marv3108 (7. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Dann musst auch noch Uwe erwähnen. Der gehört schließlich auch zur Besatzung.


----------



## JerkerHH (7. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Moin Moin,

ich finde den Preis auch OK. 

Hat einer von Euch einen Kontakt oder www. ? 

Besten Gruß
Christian


----------



## sunny (7. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Guckst du http://www.reederei-haefner.de/ .


----------



## JerkerHH (7. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Moin Moin, 

danke danke.... 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Pilke (7. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*



marv3108 schrieb:


> Dann musst auch noch Uwe erwähnen. Der gehört schließlich auch zur Besatzung.



Haste natürlich recht...hab ich vergessen...
Also an dieser Stelle auch Lob an Uwe! Tolles Boot, tolle Crew!!#6


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (7. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Hallo, ich war im Juni letzten Jahres auch mal auf der MY Julia, Schnupperkurs 4 Stunden war vorher noch nie auf hoher See... 
Von 12 leuten auf dem Boot hat in der ganzen Zeit nur einer nen 32cm Dorsch gepilkt  Aber die Erbsensuppe mit Bockwurst war lecker :m

MfG Sascha

Achja, der, der den Dorsch gefangen hatte war ICH :vik: und noch dazu mit meiner eigenen Rute!!! Ich war zwar der einzigste Depp, der mit ner 3,50M Rute pilkte, und die Anderen mich deswegen auslachten weil sie die "ON BOARD" Ruten nahmen, aber ihr hättet die Gesichter sehen sollen als ich rief "FISCH!!!!!" und sie den Dorsch sahen:r:c|bigeyes und noch besser haben sie geguckt als ich den "kleinen Racker" wieder zurücksetzte|motz::e|splat:da kamen doch tatsächlich solch blöde Sprüche wie "na den hättest du ruhig mitnehmen können, oder mir geben können, ich hätt ihn mir schmecken lassen..." Ich rief (oder bessergesagt ich schrie!) "SCHONMAL WAS VON MINDESTMAß GEHÖRT????? SIND 38CM!!!!!" und schon war Ruhe#6...


----------



## Pilke (8. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war im Juni letzten Jahres auch mal auf der MY Julia, Schnupperkurs 4 Stunden war vorher noch nie auf hoher See...
> Von 12 leuten auf dem Boot hat in der ganzen Zeit nur einer nen 32cm Dorsch gepilkt  Aber die Erbsensuppe mit Bockwurst war lecker :m
> 
> MfG Sascha



12 Mann und nur 1 Dorsch und der dann noch nicht mal maßig??
Das klingt gar nicht nach Dorschangeln mit der Julia. Aber die Schnuppertour kenne ich auch nicht...seit ihr nur ein Bißchen vor der Küste rumgedümpelt oder wie muß man sich das vorstellen? |kopfkrat

Also wir waren bisher immer mindestens 17SM weit draußen und haben immer gut gefangen...
Natürlich nicht immer gleich gut aber nur 1 Dorsch bei 12 Anglern ist ja echt reichlich dürftig!! ;+
Was hattet ihr denn für Wetter?


----------



## Pilke (8. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> " Ich rief (oder bessergesagt ich schrie!) "SCHONMAL WAS VON MINDESTMAß GEHÖRT????? SIND 38CM!!!!!" und schon war Ruhe#6...




#6richtig so!!! Es gibt leider zu viele Leute die untermaßige Fische mitnehmen und normaler Weise müsste man so jemand knallhart anzeigen wenn man es mitkriegt - zumindest wenn der Fisch ein zurücksetzen überlebt hätte...
Manchmal ist es ja auch so, daß der Fisch zu stark verletzt is und es geht einfach nicht mehr...is dann natürlich was anderes!


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (8. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Wir waren außerhalb der 12 meilen Zone, da viele Angler keinen Angelschein hatten... Eine Stunde fahrt hin, 2 Stunden Angeln und wieder 1 Stunde fahrt zurück... Es war allerdings im Hochsommer und der Planet drückte extrem...

MfG Sascha


----------



## Pilke (8. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Wir waren außerhalb der 12 meilen Zone, da viele Angler keinen Angelschein hatten... Eine Stunde fahrt hin, 2 Stunden Angeln und wieder 1 Stunde fahrt zurück... Es war allerdings im Hochsommer und der Planet drückte extrem...
> 
> MfG Sascha




echt komisch...hab ich da echt noch nie erlebt und hoffe das bleibt auch so! |kopfkrat
Wir sind übernächstes We wieder mit der Julia draußen. 2 Tage...ich werde dann mal berichten wie es war.

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Da es sich hier wohl um den "Privatkrieg" von jemanden handelt, der aus welchem Grund auch immer Stress mit Schiff oder Käptn hat - und dies auch immer wieder und überall versucht unterzubringen - habe ich die letzten Beiträge dazu unsichtbar geschaltet.

Dinge in diesem Stil dulden wir nicht.
Macht das so aus wie es sich gehört:
Untereinander!


----------



## Hybrid (11. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Danke


----------



## marv3108 (11. März 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Danke #6


----------



## motoraddaniel (9. April 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Hallo Leute

Meine Bekannten und ich können nur gutes von der Julia berichten. Die Manschaft ist sehr bemüht und bietet einen super Service. Waren ende Mai 2010 2 Tage mit der Julia raus und haben alle an beiden Tagen zwischen 10 und 20
gut maßige Küchdorsche mitgenommen. Viel sortieren oder selektieren mussten wir nicht. Die 3 bis 4 untermaßigen sind selbstverständlich wieder baden gegangen. Wenn 6 Leute nebeneinander auf Ansage bei 3 den Knüppel krum haben, dann kannst Du dir sicher sein, keinen Cent zuviel bezahlt zu haben.

Wir waren uns einig und haben gleich für dieses Jahr wieder
gebucht. Mitte Juni wird die Ostsee blutig geangelt |kopfkrat 
Wer auf der Julia nicht fängt hat vielleicht nicht richtig  gefüttert.#d

Ich wünsche euch Maximalen Erfolg.


----------



## Lubri71 (10. April 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Moin zusammen,
bin vor 1 Jahr das erste mal mit der Julia draussen gewesen.
Wollte sehen ob mein Sohn " Seefest" ist oder nicht .
Deshalb habe ich die Julia gewählt. Bin vom Schiff und der Crew begeistert, den Anfängern des Hochseefischens wurde von der Crew genau erklärt wie mann sich auf dem Schiff verhält und Fische fängt. Für mich ist die Fahrt leider ein bisschen zu kurz, deshalb bin ich danach wieder auf den normalen Kuttern gefahren( mein Sohn übrigens auch, er ist zum Glück Seefest).
Für Anfänger und Petrijünger die lieber nur kurze Zeit auf See sein wollen, ist die Julia ein Super Schiff mit einer Super Crew.
Petri


----------



## marv3108 (11. April 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Dann hast du nur das Schnupperangeln mitgemacht! Normal sind 8 Stunden. Nach Absprache und Aufpreis auch 10 Stunden.


----------



## el-roberto (11. April 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

ich bin nächsten sonntag wieder auf der julia. war dieses jahr schon jemand drauf und kann mir sagen wie es zur zeit aussieht?
hoffentlich fällt das ganze nicht wieder wegen wind ins wasser...


----------



## sunny (11. April 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Kleiner 2-Zeiler, wie es gelaufen ist, wäre nett #6. Fahre nämlich Karfreitag los.


----------



## el-roberto (11. April 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

wird gemacht#6


----------



## Henk32 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Haben die Julia am Sonntag gechartert und freuen uns schon riesig drauf!!

Gibts wen der ab Mommark schon mitgefahren ist? Wie waren die chancen auf Köhler und Leng?

Greetz
Henk


----------



## -iguana (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Ja, bin auch mal gespannt wie die Ausbeute ab dem neuen Hafen ist!

Köhler und Leng in der westl Ostesse?? Das dürfte gegen 0 gehen!!

Im Prinzip dürfte die Julia jetzt ähnliche Gebiete besfischen als die Antje D von Maasholm aus!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Henk32 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Auf der Homepage steht jedenfalls ausdrücklich das Köhler und Leng gefangen werden, deswegen ja meine Frage.

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat und hoffentlich Fisch...


----------



## Nanninga (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MY Julia-eure Meinung zum Preis*

Wenn die Yacht nur 12 Leute mitnimmt, ist der Preis absolut super!!:vik:
Manche Touristenkutter nehmen 50 Leute  für 5 Stunden für 50,-€ mit. Dann stehst Du an Bord Arsch an Arsch und hast dauernd Vertüdelungen mit dem Nachbar.

Das die Preise von der Saison abhängen ist ja normal und im Hotel- und Reisegewerbe schon immer total üblich!#c

Holland|wavey:


----------

